
Macron campaign emails appear to be leaked online - rbanffy
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-france-election-macron-leaks-idUSKBN1812AZ?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=Social
======
merricksb
Active discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14277346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14277346)

------
r3bl
> Comments about the email dump began to appear on Friday evening just hours
> before the official ban on campaigning began. The ban is due to stay in
> place until the last polling stations close on Sunday at 8 p.m. (1800 GMT).

What's the situation in France about the media? I know in some countries,
media is allowed to report on some changes in the campaign during the election
silence, and just the candidates and their campaign members are the ones that
are not allowed to make public statements. Is it the same situation in France
too or is the media not allowed from reporting about the changes as well?

------
inputcoffee
Prediction: using email for only the most vapid messages will be standard
practice for politicians.

~~~
linkregister
More likely: IT guys will implement 1-month retention policies, causing
campaign members to save locally, offering different opportunities for
attackers.

~~~
rubyfan
We now have retention policies on both server and local stored email, ugh.

